# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  ثلاثة مواضع أمر الله تعالى نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يقسم بربه سبحانه

## محمود داود دسوقي خطابي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هذه ثلاثة مواضع – ولارابع لها- في القرآن الكريم أمر الله تعالى نبيه محمداً صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يُقْسم فيها بربه سبحانه، ونلاحظ أن هذه المواضع الثلاثة لها تعلق بالبعث واليوم الآخر ؛ لأنه قاسم مشترك بين معظم الكفار والمشركين، وهذه المواضع الثلاثة هي: 
1- {وَيَسْتَنبِئُو  َكَ أَحَقٌّ هُوَ قُلْ إِي وَرَبِّي إِنَّهُ لَحَقٌّ وَمَا أَنتُمْ بِمُعْجِزِينَ }يونس53
2- {وَقَالَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا لَا تَأْتِينَا السَّاعَةُ قُلْ بَلَى وَرَبِّي لَتَأْتِيَنَّكُ  مْ عَالِمِ الْغَيْبِ لَا يَعْزُبُ عَنْهُ مِثْقَالُ ذَرَّةٍ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَلَا فِي الْأَرْضِ وَلَا أَصْغَرُ مِن ذَلِكَ وَلَا أَكْبَرُ إِلَّا فِي كِتَابٍ مُّبِينٍ }سبأ3
3- {زَعَمَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا أَن لَّن يُبْعَثُوا قُلْ بَلَى وَرَبِّي لَتُبْعَثُنَّ ثُمَّ لَتُنَبَّؤُنَّ بِمَا عَمِلْتُمْ وَذَلِكَ عَلَى اللَّهِ يَسِيرٌ }التغابن7

----------

